Ask HN: How do you become a committer in an Apache project? - kkcorps
======
rasengan
This page may be helpful as it describes the process of getting involved with
Apache Projects [1].

[1]
[https://www.apache.org/foundation/getinvolved.html](https://www.apache.org/foundation/getinvolved.html)

------
kkcorps
Also, Is it worth the time and the effort?

